# Computer Specs (for gaming)



## hchildz (Sep 5, 2006)

Okay - I am needing some assistance from anyone that wants to help....


I am about to start building a computer (yep I have experience doing this) but I realized that I would probably use this computer for mostly gaming since I really don't do much else when I have free time and this would be solely for keeping my sanity - which trust me - that is a good thing  

Now I play games like Law & Order, Fate, Diablo, Chainz, Mah Jong, Luxor, Zuma...etc. - what specs would you advise me - I don't need anything overly fancy - just it has been awhile since I have been out there and looking around at things.....so I am here throwing myself on your mercy!! - any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you have a set budget? That will help immensly when choosing parts.


----------



## hchildz (Sep 5, 2006)

Well....overall I don't want to spend more than 2,500.00 - but that also will include the monitor.....


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW! That's one heck of a budget for the games you described.

Basically, I'd go to a site like NewEgg, and start from the ground up. Motherboard, PSU, processor, ram, vid card, etc.

Look at the reviews, and choose good brands. With that budget, you can build a beast of a gaming rig.


----------



## hchildz (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks! but part of the problem is that I don't know what would be better for gaming - and what processor brand would be better than another, etc. 

Those aren't the only games I play - just the ones I play most often - once I have beat Kingdom Hearts and Xenosaga I think I will have time to go back and play on the computer (my daughter got me addicted  )


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

I see, well start with a good brand of Motherboard. ASUS, and DFI are two very popular brands. Here are a nice one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131025

I prefer Intel processors, so that board is an Intel 775 socket. To choose a processor, basically get the fastest one that will fit. Same thing with RAM. Corsair, OCZ, and Crucial are really good brands. Get at least 1gb.

As far as Power Supplies, I like Ultra PSU's, but other options with good reputations are Enermax, Antec, and PC Power and Cooling.

Video cards: I like nVidia, so something like a 7900 GTX would be really nice.
See one here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143062

That should get you started.


----------



## hchildz (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks - now about the power supply - I am going to need at least a 600W right? I really don't want to look at anything less than that do I?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

For any type of gaming machine, 500watt is generally considered to be a good size. I'd agree with you though, that if you have the ability, more wattage would allow for more flexibility for future upgrades. Just make sure that you get a REALLY good quality one. Crappy PSU's are nothing but trouble.


----------



## hchildz (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh I know - for what you pay for the crappy ones and then to replace them - it is better to just buy a decent one or better than decent so you don't have to worry about it down the road


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

This is a really nice PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## hchildz (Sep 5, 2006)

You have been great! Remind me - because it has been at least three years since I have bought pieces - if I buy a case - does it come with a fan - or do I need to look at fans?


----------



## CDBongo (Sep 23, 2005)

Those games you listed are NOT intense at all! With a $2500 budget, you could get a $700 gaming machine, and a really nice monitor and/or speakers (or take it to the bank)
If you wan't i'll configure you a really nice gaming computer on newegg under $750, 
(I just don't want to do the research if you don't want me to.)


----------



## Seth13 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah Bongo's right, for what games you listed, $2,500 would be a rediculous waste of money. You could go out a buy an HP with a moderate GPU in it for $500, and it would play everything there perfectly.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Most higher-end cases will usually come with at least one fan. It's usually a good idea to invest in a couple more though to keep good airflow.


----------



## Laydle_2 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a dell latitude laptop and windows xp.. -I hope someone can answer-
and i just got it, so ofcourse i want to install my sims 2 game... when I go to put it in my CD drive, my laptop doesnt read my disk, which is frustrating.. so i go under the program "my computer" and manually make the computer read/run the disk but it says that the disk is corrupted or it's format is not readable for windows which is bologna because i know that the disk isnt corrupted because it plays on my other computer which is an xp too. Can anyone tell me how to do this??


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

You should make your own thread but it looks like your laptop has only a cd drive and it may be a dvd disk.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

is it the DVD version of the disk?


----------



## Laydle_2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ohhh yea, yea it is. so like is there a way i can still download it by not going to the store or somthing what do i do.


----------



## Laydle_2 (Sep 10, 2006)

whats "my own thread"..?


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

Laydle_2 said:


> whats "my own thread"..?


 IF you on the games bit you will see a new thread up top above the threads others are using.

look at #4 here http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html


----------



## Laydle_2 (Sep 10, 2006)

and what do i do when i get my own thread..?


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

This thread was opened by hchildz asking for help so if you post your problems here only a few will see it so if you ask in your own new thread more people will see it and you should recieve more help.
That way people will see what you are asking



hchildz said:


> Okay - I am needing some assistance from anyone that wants to help....
> 
> I am about to start building a computer (yep I have experience doing this) but I realized that I would probably use this computer for mostly gaming since I really don't do much else when I have free time and this would be solely for keeping my sanity - which trust me - that is a good thing
> 
> Now I play games like Law & Order, Fate, Diablo, Chainz, Mah Jong, Luxor, Zuma...etc. - what specs would you advise me - I don't need anything overly fancy - just it has been awhile since I have been out there and looking around at things.....so I am here throwing myself on your mercy!! - any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Laydle_2 (Sep 10, 2006)

oh ok thanks ill try now. will people come to help?


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

Laydle_2 said:


> oh ok thanks ill try now. will people come to help?


maybe thats what we do here help


----------



## Laydle_2 (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks ill do it now


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

Hchildz, I love my new system and it runs everything even Oblivion... great no problems. The only thing that isnt included in the 635 is the DVD-RW and a 19" flat panel both of which I already had. The flat panel would probably only be around another 200 (http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=239056) and the DVD-RW drive isnt worth more than around 50. So thats just throwing my suggestion out there.

If you have any questions about my choices in parts, just let me know.


----------

